# Most Expensive Head Unit



## Jasper_Whitlock (Jul 11, 2010)

So what's the most expensive head unit out there?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome to DIYMA. On here you will learn price does not always = quality. I run a stock HU and I'm satisfied.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I can build you a custom head unit. It will look just like an Alpine 9887 but it'll have a couple custom touches. Price is $20,000. 

If you're looking for something less original, maybe look into the McIntosh MX5000/MDA5000 combo or something from the Carrozzeria X lineup like the RS-D7XIII and/or the RS-P99X processor. 

As far as readily available mainstream units, the DEX-P99RS is up there, but there are quite a few more expensive head units if you're also looking for navigation and DVD playback. 

Like Ultimateherts said though, price does not necessarily equal quality, or features/functions you may want/need.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Sony XES Z50 
Top 10 Audiophile Source Units - Source Unit Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics 

Hope you have DEEP DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP pockets. 

Kelvin


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

My favorite "expensive" HU is the Nakamichi TP-1200 ...paired with the 1000MB changer. $2800

Nakamichi TP-1200 MOBILE TUNER & 1000MB CD CHANGER Set - eBay (item 170505767981 end time Jul-26-10 22:29:56 PDT)

The HU is a Tuner / Preamp ONLY so no transport. IMO most "expensive" HUs are 'bells and whistles' ...there are very few that are for ultimate SQ. IMO the Nak, McIntosh and Clarion HU are the only SQ HU's made.

>^..^<


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

A complete ODR with processor and headunit, the Sony XES Z50 in the good old days.

But if you want all out best SQ no BS, go with a MX5000 + MDA5000 as mentioned above.


----------

